# Zusatztext für Meldungen in WinCC flexible



## Woto (4 Oktober 2008)

Hallo zusammen,
besteht die Möglichkeit, den Meldungen im Meldungsbild einen Zusatztext zu geben, der dann zur Laufzeit per Mausklick angezeigt werden kann ?

Unser Kunde möchte im Meldungsbild auf eine Meldung klicken und einen Zusatztext zu dieser Meldung angezeigt bekommen. Zum Beispiel erscheint eine Meldung oder Alarm "Temperatur xy zu hoch". Nach dem Anklicken der Meldung soll ein Zusatztext "Bitte Ventil xy öffnen" erscheinen (z.B. per Popup-Bild). Schön wäre es, wenn man den Text online ändern könnte.

Oder kann man ein externes Tool starten, welches die Zusatztexte verwaltet und per ID anzeigt. Die ID müßte man dann als Aufrufparameter dem externem Tool übergeben.


----------



## xhasx (4 Oktober 2008)

Du kannst doch ganz bequem nen Hilfetext angeben! Auf jeden fall bei meiner Pc Runtime...


----------



## Woto (4 Oktober 2008)

Hallo xhasx,
ich kenne mich mit WinCC flexible nicht so gut aus.
Wann wird denn der Hilfetext eingeblendet und ist dieser auch mehrzeilig

Gruß,
Woto


----------



## xhasx (4 Oktober 2008)

Hallo.

Also... was hast du denn für ein Zielgerät?
Normalerweise hast du ja eine Bitmeldung (bei dir könnte es aber auch ne Analogmaldung sein...). Diese hat dann Eigenschaften. Unter anderem Hilfetext.
Hier kannst du ein paar Zeilen eintragen... Wenn's mehere sind (so ab 5) macht das kopieren Probleme!!!

Dann musst du noch in deiner Meldeanzeige / Meldefenster noch unter Eigenschaften -> Anzeige -> den Haken bei Schaltfläche "Hilfetext" setzen... Das wars... Wenn man dann in der Meldeanzeige die Hilfetaste drückt erscheint dann immer in der rechten oberen Ecke ein schließbares Popup...


----------



## Woto (4 Oktober 2008)

Hallo xhasx,
das hört sich gut an. Besteht denn auch die Möglichkeit, den Hilfetext während der Laufzeit zu ändern 

Das Zielgerät ist noch unklar. Aber ich würde gerne ein größeres Bedienpanel (ich glaube OP270 heißt das) verwenden.

Gruß,
Woto


----------



## xhasx (4 Oktober 2008)

Zur Laufzeit geht das nicht...
Es gibt natürlich noch Tricks mit Skripten  Ich hab auch schon ne MsgBox hingezaubert... Geht alles aber eben Komplizierter. Das doofe Wcf kann nämlich keine Strings halten... ausser in ner Rezeptur... Aber mit viel Aufwand ist das generell schon möglich...
MP270 Skripte? MP370 kann's...


----------



## Woto (4 Oktober 2008)

Hast du dafür ein kleines Beispiel, um mit Skripten eine MesssageBox auf dem Bildschirm zu zaubern

Man müsste dann aber irgendwie eine ID zur ausgewählten Meldung auswerten, um den richtigen Text in der MessageBox darzustellen.:idea:

In welcher Sprache sind die Skripte VB oder C-Script

Wie sieht das Skript aus, um ein externes Programm zu starten oder eine DLL-Funktion auszuführen


----------



## xhasx (4 Oktober 2008)

Ja, hab ich 
Tja, die ID wirst du wahrscheinlich nur über die Steuerung hochbekommen... und dann kann es ja eine von mehreren sein... Ich würd's über die Hilfe-Geschichte machen! Ist dann auch einfacher bei nem Sprachwechsel...
DLL geht auch - da ist Wcf aber sehr heikel...


----------



## Woto (4 Oktober 2008)

Ok, danke erst einmal für deine Antworten. Werde mich dann mal in das Thema einarbeiten.

Gruß,
Woto


----------

